# Weilong Vs Huanying



## youngcuber1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thinking about getting a new 3x3 and the Moyu brad interests me. So what are your thoughts on the Moyu Weilong and Huanying? Which is better? What do they feel like? I can't decide, should I just get both?


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 21, 2013)

I think the Huanying is an excellent cube (although it is quite loud). It is very fast and is slightly crunchy but still quite smooth.
As for the Weilong, I don't actually have one yet, although it is supposed to also be very good and I will definitely be getting one the next time I order cubes.

Either way they are both good cubes.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jul 21, 2013)

MoYu Huanying: Smooth, but clacky and loud. Hollow sound. It's a little clicky when turning fast. Corner cutting over 45 and reverse 1/2 a piece. Good performance, no pops or locks, but it suits a light turning style best. 

Weilong: Smooth, airy. Extremely fast, almost uncontrollable to some people. You can overlube to solve the problem. Corner cutting is as good as the huanying. Performs just the same as well.

Problem with the huanying: Minor corner twists on loose tensions. Usually only one in 100 solves.
Problem with the weliong: It's very fast, and could be hard to control for some cubers.

My conclusion: If you don't like loud and somewhat crispy cubes, get the weilong. If you don't like smooth cubes, get the huanying. The huanying is easier to control, and the weilong has a faster speed. Both perform just about the same, but it's what you look for in a cube that should be the decision maker.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 21, 2013)

I voted HuangYing. I get better times with the HuangYing. But it is very loud. Over all I like Weilong better, but my times are nog quite as good as on the HuangYing. So therefore HuangYing is my main.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Jul 21, 2013)

huanying is like a witlong without catches or locks. it is very loud and it has some problems with corner twists. if you put lubix in it, it has the very interesting feeling of "clicking into place" but not really. very comparable to a crunchier witlong.
weilong is sort of a fangshi-zhanchi hybrid. It's sort of clicky but it is not crunchy. it doesn't ever pop and it is pretty fast. the only reason i use my weilong more than my huanying is that the weilong has bright stickers but the huanying has stock stickers and the red and blue are too weird for me. i would get both though.


----------



## Danimal (Jul 30, 2013)

I love both MoYu puzzles, they are very well made. 

The Huanying is a bit too loud for me and not as smooth. I have actually just restickered my Huanying to Rubenking style and enjoy it that way.

I love the Weilong and have my best times with it (moving to high 20s). I have one loose that is borderline too loose, but I am able to control still. It is the only puzzle I know of that you can get it to a lock, keep pushing through the lock and have it complete the turn instead of pop, consistently. I have a second Weilong that is tighter and is like a fangshi/zhanchi mix, no lockups, smooth and fast.


----------



## Nehal Toxeram (Apr 19, 2014)

I think the weilong is an exceptional puzzle. weilong is highlyrefined and better


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Personally I love the huanying more than the weilong. 

I feel hipster-y now...


----------



## Soren333 (Apr 19, 2014)

Weilong wins by far.


----------

